
The Weird World Inside a Pitcher Plant - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/07/science/pitcher-plants-insects.html
======
amelius
What is weird about this? Isn't symbiosis an accepted thing? Humans also can't
live without a microbiome, etc.

~~~
latch
The article clearly highlights a few unusual (aka, weird) things:

1 - Unlike most other pitcher plant species, this one has low acid and relies
on the droppings of the worm larvae

2 - This is the only place the larvae have been found to live (a small and [i
imagine somewhat] threatened area)

3 - The main food source appear to be other insects born inside the plant that
get caught in the web leaving. Not other insects/animals that fall inside

------
neonate
[https://outline.com/9fnkTp](https://outline.com/9fnkTp)

~~~
rhn_mk1
This account looks like a spammer, most submissions are nothing but links to
outline.

~~~
neonate
I see what you mean but I'm just a reader. No affiliation to outline.com or
anything else. My understanding is it's ok to post paywall workaround links
and I wish more people would do it.

~~~
mark_edward
I think what you do is super helpful and I appreciate it. Maybe adding context
or just saying it's a paywall workaround would prevent people from getting the
wrong idea.

